# Saint Margaret's At Cliffe Dover



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi All

Off to France on Easter Monday the 5th April on 0730 ferry. Going down to Dover Sunday afternoon. Last time we stayed at Marine Parade but found this spot in the database at 51.156818 1.392890 and it looks a nicer option.

Anyone been there recently and is it still ok?

It looks to be about 5 miles from the port?

Marine Parade was ok but I wondered if it might be a bit noisy Easter Weekend.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Stayed there overnight several times, sometimes just go for the day. Love the place, the Cafe does a good breakfast (if expensive).

Bob


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

You can walk to Deal and Walmer Castle from there it is a great area

I forgot there is a great Lighthouse
http://www.aboutbritain.com/towns/st-margarets-at-cliffe.asp


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We stayed there for a few days 2 years ago at the end of our first European adventure. Nice site and friendly people running it. The cafe did a right good trade.
Bob


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds Ideal. My only concern is that we will probably arrive late afternoon on Easter Sunday so is it likely to be chocka block with cars?

I suppose if we hang around long enough we should be ok.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> You can walk to Deal and Walmer Castle from there it is a great area
> 
> I forgot there is a great Lighthouse
> http://www.aboutbritain.com/towns/st-margarets-at-cliffe.asp


I've always been particularly interested in any thing to do with St Margaret's Bay as I was posted to the RAF radar station there in 1953.
It was underground and we used to enter through what looked like a modern bungalow.

Got my first view of France from the cliff there and it frightened the life out of me. Having come through school during the war I had never realised how near the Germans were.

Incidentally one of the nearby landmark radar aerials has been taken down.
http://www.kenthistoryforum.co.uk/index.php?topic=6169.0


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm sorry if this is OFF TOPIC but Barry your question has been answered so can I have this one :wink:

Autrostratus I thought Id seen that bungalow then rememberd It was the one in Essex
http://www.secretnuclearbunker.com/

http://www.telephonesuk.co.uk/mistley.htm

You go through the bungalow here and then go through the secret bunker.
This is the most eerie place I have ever been to.
Makes you wonder how many Bungalows are hiding history.

I didn't know they had taken a mast down just goes to show you don't always pay attention. :roll:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

barryd said:


> Sounds Ideal. My only concern is that we will probably arrive late afternoon on Easter Sunday so is it likely to be chocka block with cars?
> 
> I suppose if we hang around long enough we should be ok.


You should be fine on Easter Sunday as you dont go right into Dover 
From London, take the A2 or M20 to Dover. Take the A258 which is the Deal Road and follow signs for St.Margaret's at Cliffe. Turn right on to Reach Road. The Holiday Park is on the right. 
http://www.park-resorts.com/park.as...dium=affiliatebanner&utm_campaign=affiliateBA


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies but I think there has been some confusion here. I was under the impression this was a cliff top wild camping spot at 51.156818 1.392890 not a holiday camp.

Looking at Google Maps its a monument of some description with Motorhome or car parking right over looking the sea.

Regards
BD


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

barryd said:


> Thanks for all the replies but I think there has been some confusion here. I was under the impression this was a cliff top wild camping spot at 51.156818 1.392890 not a holiday camp.
> 
> Looking at Google Maps its a monument of some description with Motorhome or car parking right over looking the sea.
> 
> ...


I have found it on a wildcamping site--- St margarets at cliffe at the end of Granville rd is OK for an overnight

Yes it is a carpark
CT15 6UK gets you to Granville Road and just go right to the end to the carpark.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

locovan said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the replies but I think there has been some confusion here. I was under the impression this was a cliff top wild camping spot at 51.156818 1.392890 not a holiday camp.
> ...


Im not going mad then!! thanks for that. For a minute there I thought I was going to Butliins!

REgards
BD


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

barryd said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


Well not quiet but as good as :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I've stayed there a couple of times. It's a great spot, but yes, I guess it will be chocka with cars on Easter Sunday. It's not a very big area so you may have to wait on the very rutted approach 'road' until it clears at the end of the day.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DocHoliday said:


> I've stayed there a couple of times. It's a great spot, but yes, I guess it will be chocka with cars on Easter Sunday. It's not a very big area so you may have to wait on the very rutted approach 'road' until it clears at the end of the day.


Thanks for that. I guess that should be ok as long as there isnt a great big queue of MH waiting!!

BD


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=51

Barry it is listed in the MF list of camp sites and a photo 
Have a good holiday :wink:


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

We stayed there a few years back and it was great but I thought I had seen on here that they had stopped MHs parking there overnight. Have a search to see if there is anything.

Jan


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok I will go down there today and have a nose about :roll: 
Its so lovely the sun is shining and Rays is in good mood :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes I did see it in the Campsite Database but its a 2007 entry and the Fun Police have spread their doom and gloom legislation all over the country since then, hence the reason for the post.

I tried searching on here but everytime I try and search for specific topics it just brings up all sorts of stuff.

Its often just easier to post and ask the locals. I bet they have stopped it as it just looks too good to be true! 

Mind you we wont arrive till at least 5pm and will be away again by 6:30am


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi well we have just got back and it is a lovely spot.
The Cafe was opened.
The car parking is small but you could park in the road if you had to and and move into a space although by the time you get there you should be fine.

There is a tiny sign that bye laws apply and on the back of that it says no camping in tents etc but it is so tiny and easy missed and you are a Motorized vehicle and nowhere does it say no parking overnight.
So it will be fine.
When you turn into the A 258 Deal Road travel along and then take the right hand turning to St Margarets at Cliffe this road comes to a T junction turn Right into Station Road through the village this is called High Street past the village shop and travel straight through the road bares left Sea Street (do not take the Righthand turn as we did you end back in Dover :roll: )you will come to a green (it has a sign to the Monument )There are 2 roads either side take the left hand side --this is Granville Road go right to the end and mind the potholes it then comes out into the car park.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=51


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

locovan said:


> Hi well we have just got back and it is a lovely spot.
> The Cafe was opened.
> The car parking is small but you could park in the road if you had to and and move into a space although by the time you get there you should be fine.
> 
> ...


So kind of you to do this Mavis, this is a great help to me and other members on here.

Many Many thanks indeed!!!

Barry


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

It may be a 2007 entry *barryd* but there have been more recent updates perhaps Mavis will submit a review?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have sent in a review for approval just to say how lovely a spot it is.
You must put it on your list when doing the Coast to Coast tour and then you can find the Lighthouse as well.
Be very careful with the dogs off lead as there is no fence to stop them on the cliff.
There is a lovely Country Walk for the dogs to run and that is fenced in.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well all being well we will stop there next Sunday evening so I will report back on how we get on.


----------

